# Emotional roller coaster!



## Mairi (May 23, 2005)

Can anyone offer hope? today was my test day (day 16 of 2ww) and I tested negative. DH and I were very upset. I called tehclinic and because Af hasn't started yet they want me to tes again in 48 hrs. Has anyone else had this experience? could I still be PG

Any hope gratefully received>

Mairi


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

So sorry to hear you got a bfn. 
It is standard practice to repeat in 48 hours if no af as yet but unfortunately it is unusual for the second to show a bfp if bfn already seen.

Ruth


----------

